# Hilfe PC liest Cardreader nicht



## denizdriver (30. September 2007)

Hallo, da war eni vorhergies Thread mim PC booten Festplatte usw. die Festplatte war erledigt hab ne neue 250er barracuda seagte. Nun hab ich ein Problem, entweder die neue Festplatte oder was anderes(oder hab was anderes vergessen einzustellen), mein Service Pack 2 erkennt den Cardreader/kartenleser(für SD/MMC karten usw.) nicht, unten dran gesteckt ist er auf seinem steckplatz und der Manual Driver also steht auf der Cd von dem Ms-7058 Board hab ich installiert, graka auch nur Sound noch nicht(obwohl sound hat nix mit card zu tun). Was mach ich jetzt ? Muss man bei neuinstallation von Windows irgendwas in der Systemsteuerung einstellen oder so weil da müsste wechseldatenträger h,i,j,k,l usw da stehen wo man drauf greifen kann unter geräte(für Sd Cards und so, da steht leider nix ausser, DVD Laufwerk.

Mir is auch aufgefallen das vorn das Kleine Powerlämpchen was normal leuchten müsste nicht leuchtet von dem Cardreader obwohl der Stecker drin steckt, kann dass sich durch die neue Festplatte eventuell was im Bios umgestellt haben Deaktiviert den Reader?(kenn mich nit so gut mit bios aus). Helft mir büddeeeee.

PS: löscht den Thread unter der anderen Kategorie warn versehen da sorry.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2007)

denizdriver am 30.09.2007 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, da war eni vorhergies Thread mim PC booten Festplatte usw. die Festplatte war erledigt hab ne neue 250er barracuda seagte. Nun hab ich ein Problem, entweder die neue Festplatte oder was anderes(oder hab was anderes vergessen einzustellen), mein Service Pack 2 erkennt den Cardreader/kartenleser(für SD/MMC karten usw.) nicht, unten dran gesteckt ist er auf seinem steckplatz und der Manual Driver also steht auf der Cd von dem Ms-7058 Board hab ich installiert, graka auch nur Sound noch nicht(obwohl sound hat nix mit card zu tun). Was mach ich jetzt ? Muss man bei neuinstallation von Windows irgendwas in der Systemsteuerung einstellen oder so weil da müsste wechseldatenträger h,i,j,k,l usw da stehen wo man drauf greifen kann unter geräte(für Sd Cards und so, da steht leider nix ausser, DVD Laufwerk.
> 
> Mir is auch aufgefallen das vorn das Kleine Powerlämpchen was normal leuchten müsste nicht leuchtet von dem Cardreader obwohl der Stecker drin steckt, kann dass sich durch die neue Festplatte eventuell was im Bios umgestellt haben Deaktiviert den Reader?(kenn mich nit so gut mit bios aus). Helft mir büddeeeee.
> 
> PS: löscht den Thread unter der anderen Kategorie warn versehen da sorry.




schau mal nach neuesten treibertn für board usw, auch windows updaten. ist der cardreader genausl angeschlossen wie früher, auch gleiches board?


----------



## AurionKratos (30. September 2007)

mir selbst am 30.09.2007 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, du hast einen Internen, oder?
> Dazu solltest du im Bios (denke ich mir zumindest mal...) Einstellungen finden, ansonsten könnte auf der CD ein veralteter Treiber drauf sein.
> 
> Und noch eine Bitte: Investier etwas mehr Zeit in deinen Text, das ist ja reines Kuddelmuddel   .


----------



## denizdriver (1. Oktober 2007)

Nabend, okay werd ich machen.

Er ist kein onboardcardreader sondern is ein Cardreaderlaufwerk, mit kabel is angeschlossen auf dem Board, eben wie DVD Laufwerk.

Und zu der Frage ja is alles das gleiche, nur die Festplatte ist neu, und der PC erkennt aus unbekannten gründen das ding einfach nicht, woran liegts, kennt sich einer da genau aus gibts ne Einstellung im Bios oder irgendwelche Sachen in der Systemsteuerung die umgstellt werden müssen damit er den Cardreader annimmt?

 

PS: Die Treiber vom Board sind die von der Treiber-CD drauf wo vor 3 Jahren mit dem Pc beigelegt gewesen sind. Aber unter der anderen Festplatte(die wo damals beim verkauf in dem Pc drin war) ging der Cardreader ja auch, hab zuletzt vor 2 enhalb Jahren windows neu drauf gespielt gehabt.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2007)

denizdriver am 01.10.2007 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend, okay werd ich machen.
> 
> Er ist kein onboardcardreader sondern is ein Cardreaderlaufwerk, mit kabel is angeschlossen auf dem Board, eben wie DVD Laufwerk.
> 
> ...



du hast also nur eine neue platte ZUSÄTZLICH eingebaut, sonst nix verändert? 

hattest du den cardreader denn abgesteckt vom board wegen des umbaus? evtl. hast du den stecker ja nur falsch draufgemacht - du musst einen onboard-USB suchen, den kann man evtl. mit einem firewire (1392) verwechseln.

und schau nach NEUEN treibern fürs board - die von CD sind meist hoffungslos veraltet.

falls du windows nue instalieren musstest auf der neuen platte: erst ALLE triber aktualisieren, auch windows, danach dann den cardreader mit dem board verbinden.


----------



## denizdriver (1. Oktober 2007)

Herbboy am 01.10.2007 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> denizdriver am 01.10.2007 01:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie, das is kein USB Anschluss der Reader du.

Ne, hab nur noch die neue drin weil die ursprüngliche Festplatte ist kaputt, und musste die neue deshalb rein machen und die will den Cardreader nicht erkennen,und hab schon versuch der stecker kann nie falsch drin sein weil der nur auf 4 goldene kleine stifte draufgesteckt wird und der kontakt da is(habs auch mit umdrehen vom stecker versucht).   

Also wie die alte Festplatte drin war vor zwei tagen hatte ich kurz den stecker von dem Cardreader kurz raus und wieder reingesteckt. und danach die neue Festplatte eingebaut. Das Board ist son OEM Teil von dem Mediamarkt Volks PC wo ich habe, Mainboard MS-7058(chipsatz etwas mit 915) von MSI. 

Hier is ne Seite wo Infos zu diesem PC zu finden sind wo ich hab, damit können heir einige besser was mit anfangen wie ich und da steht was vom Board.
http://archiv.chip.de/news/c1_archiv_news_17203499.html


----------



## denizdriver (3. Oktober 2007)

Kann denn echt niemand helfen oder so,  es handelt sich wenns weiterhilft, um den Multicardreader von Godspeed Computer Corp. auf nem MS-7058 Msi Motherboard


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2007)

denizdriver am 03.10.2007 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann denn echt niemand helfen oder so,  es handelt sich wenns weiterhilft, um den Multicardreader von Godspeed Computer Corp. auf nem MS-7058 Msi Motherboard




keine ahnung... such neuere treiber nochmal, aber sonst...? hast du bei medion nach treibern geschaut? und windowsupdates? die medion-teile sind oft "sonder"arfertigungen. evtl. ist ja noch ne andere software nötig?


ps: das ist mit sicherheit schon für USB, aber halt onboard-USB. da musst du aber schauen, dass es wirklich USB und nicht ein onboard-firewire ist. bei firewire steht oft "1392" mitdran


----------



## denizdriver (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub da is irgendwas mit Firewire keine ahnung. Also auf dem Kabelvon dem Cardreader von Godspeed sthet zwar auf schwarz highspeed USb 2.0 aber der anschluss is nich usb sondern son schwarzer Anschluss, wenn du mal im Internet su kuckst siehste was der Godspeed Multicardreader fürn Anschluss hat, weil die haben nur zwei so Teiel die sie verkaufen. Auf dem Cardreader leuchtet vorne kein Grünes Lämpchen, also da sind zwei Lämpchen das obere is als Symbol eine Birne, die leuchtet nicht, hat es vielleicht damit zu tun ?

http://www.godspeed.com.tw/products/card_reader/GS2005CR28806/GS2005CR28806.html


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2007)

denizdriver am 03.10.2007 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub da is irgendwas mit Firewire keine ahnung. Also auf dem Kabelvon dem Cardreader von Godspeed sthet zwar auf schwarz highspeed USb 2.0 aber der anschluss is nich usb sondern son schwarzer Anschluss,


 ja, die für onboard-USB haben nicht diese typsiche steckerform - die ist nur für die buchsen hinten an einem PC gedacht usw.

aber die datentechnik ist halt USB, daher kommt der stecker des cardreaders auf einen USB-anschluss AUF dem board, der wiederum müßte einfach nur aus ein paar pins bestehen, und da sollte USB auch dranstehen. 


wie das mit dem lämpchen ist weiß ich nicht... normalerweise bedeutet das eine "an" und das andere "lese karte", aber sicher sagen kann ich es bei DEM modell nicht...


----------



## denizdriver (3. Oktober 2007)

Herbboy am 03.10.2007 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> denizdriver am 03.10.2007 01:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für das Teil sind 4 Pins(denk aml sind die Goldene dünnen Stiftchen) drauf, woer angeschlossen is. Also das Lämpchen von dem Cardreader leuchtet nicht, beide leuchten auf dem Ding sind aus, aber das Ding is aufjeden angeschlossen, im Gerätemanager zeit er ein Multimediacontroller als Fehlerhaft an ein angeschlossenes USb Gerät wäre nicht korrekt oder sowas.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2007)

denizdriver am 03.10.2007 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> im Gerätemanager zeit er ein Multimediacontroller als Fehlerhaft an ein angeschlossenes USb Gerät wäre nicht korrekt oder sowas.


 naja, wie schon gesagt: treiber suchen, windows updaten... mehr wüßt ich nicht mehr.


----------



## denizdriver (3. Oktober 2007)

Also muss man nach dem ich alles getan hab, und das Lämpchen nicht leuchtet zu 80% von einem Defekt des Readers aussgehen, das is mißt weil ich hab nur noch freie USB Anschlüsse normale, und brauch den Reader für mein MicroSD/transflashadapter um die Sachen vom Handy aufn Pc zu machen, und so ein neues ding is  teuer sicher.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2007)

denizdriver am 03.10.2007 04:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also muss man nach dem ich alles getan hab, und das Lämpchen nicht leuchtet zu 80% von einem Defekt des Readers aussgehen, das is mißt weil ich hab nur noch freie USB Anschlüsse normale, und brauch den Reader für mein MicroSD/transflashadapter um die Sachen vom Handy aufn Pc zu machen, und so ein neues ding is  teuer sicher.



naja, was ist teuer für dich?


externe cardreader für USB gibt es schon ab 6-7€.  http://www1.atelco.de/6AdDndnnxqgOKZ/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=6254&agid=221

interne so ab 15€ http://www1.atelco.de/6AdDndnnxqgOKZ/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=4578&agid=221

gute interne 20-25€: http://www1.atelco.de/6AdDndnnxqgOKZ/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=5205&agid=221   => der passt in den kleinen schacht, wo auch ein diskettenlaufwerk reinpasst, zudem kannst du die cardreader.sektion auch leicht entnehmen und mitnehmen, die hat ein eigenes USBkabel hinten dran. zB wenn du an nem anderen PC deine daten übermitteln willst, der keinen cardreader hat.

schau zur sicherheit nach, ob der reader alle formate kennt, die du brauchst.

hast du nen atelco in deiner nähe? du kannst das in die filiale bestellen lassen, falls es nicht auf lager ist (steht rechts beim preis "verfügbarkeit... in den filialen")


bei so was wie saturn oder media markt sind die teile idR zu teuer. aber gucken kannst du ja mal.


----------



## AurionKratos (3. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe mir bei Saturn auch einen recht guten externen Cardreader von Hama für ~10 € .

Allgemein sind die Reader heute verdammt billig, also eine Neuanschaffung sollte nicht so das Problem sein.
Aber dein Problem ist doch schon kurios....


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2007)

AurionKratos am 03.10.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mir bei Saturn auch einen recht guten externen Cardreader von Hama für ~10 € .
> 
> Allgemein sind die Reader heute verdammt billig, also eine Neuanschaffung sollte nicht so das Problem sein.
> Aber dein Problem ist doch schon kurios....


vielleicht EINmal falsch angeschlossen und kurzschluss im reader...?


----------



## denizdriver (3. Oktober 2007)

[Das is praktisch ich brauch nur nen guten für mein MicroSD/transflashadapter, für die Handysachen.


----------



## C-BOARD (15. Dezember 2013)

Also, um ein klein wenig Ordnung in die Sache zu bringen:

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten warum der Card - Reader nicht geht:

Möglichkeit 1:
Du hast den Cardreader während du die Festplatte eingebaut hast abgezogen und dabei den PC am Strom angeschlossen gehabt. Das Bios des PC's hat anschließend die USB - Schnittstelle deaktiviert, weil nichts angeschlossen war...

Möglichkeit 2:
Ähnlich wie bei Punkt 1 hast du den Cardreader abgezogen beim Einau der Platte, nur das du den PC ohne den Card - Reader einmal an hattest, gemerkt hast das er nicht angeschlossen ist und den PC wieder abgeschaltet hast, um ihn wieder anzuschließen.

Möglichkeit 3:
Ich weiß nicht wie dein Mainboard aufgebaut ist, allerdings ist es meistens so, das es mehrere interne USB - Schnittstellen gibt. Es kann gut möglich sein, das du eine anderen Anschluss erwischt hast. Dadurch, das Windows, wenn es lange genug auf dem Rechner ist, keine Treiber mehr für Geräte installiert (Warum auch immer, ich hatte das Problem selbst schon öfters), kann es sein, das das alte Gerät eingetragen blieb und weil es nicht mehr auf dem eigentlichen Prot (Sprich da wo es drin war) ansprechbar ist, ist es natürlich fehlerhaft...

Möglichkeit 4:
Dadurch, das ich immer noch nicht weiß, wie dein Mainboard aufgebaut ist, kann es auch möglich sein, das eine kleine Steckbrücke sich gelöst hat, auch Jumper genannt. Mit diesen kannst du außerhalb vom Bios Einstellungen an der Hardware vornehmen. Natürlich kannst du auch am USB somit etwas einstellen, der Jumper hierfür nennt sich meistens "USBPW 5-6", wobei die Nummern dem jeweiligen USB - Port entsprechen. Wenn diese Steckbrücke fehlt, wird der Port deaktiviert.

Möglichkeit 5:
Du könntest genau so auch Firewire erwischt haben. Wenn bei dir unter dem Stecker eine kleine "1394" steht, ist dein Card - Reader am Firewire angeschlossen und kann dementsprechend nicht arbeiten.

So, genug geraten, jetzt kommts zur Lösung:

Für Möglichkeit 1 und 2:
Schritt 1:Versuche in dein Bios zu kommen, drücke dazu entweder "ENTF" oder "F2"
Schritt 2: Suche deine  USB - Einstellungen zusammen, und da, wo überall USB steht, kannst du, wenn verfügbar, "AUTO" einstellen oder "ENABLED", je nach dem halt. Verstelle aber nicht anderes, weil das wieder Probleme bringen kann...
Schritt 3: Gehe im Bios auf "Save and Exit" (Oder ähnlich) und bestätige mit "Z" (Nicht mit "Y", wie man denken könnte, die amerikanische Tastatur ist anders belegt...), anschließend drückst du ENTER.

Wenn der Rechner dann neu gestartet hat und Windows anschließend nach der Anmeldung meint, es hat neue Geräte gefunden und installiert sie, dann hat alles funktioniert.

Möglichkeit 3:
Das ist wohl oder übel die umständlichste Angelegenheit. Du musst deinen Rechner hochfahren, gucken ob Windows irgendwas von neuen USB - Geräten erzählt, und wenn nicht, wieder herunterfahren. Nun schaust du wieder in den Rechner und suchst eine andere USB - Schnittstelle. Dort steckst du dann den Card - Reader rein, schaltest den Rechner wieder an und schaust ob er jetzt etwas installiert. Wenn er wieder nichts macht, wieder herunterfahren, wieder umstecken. Das machst du so lange, bis etwas passiert. Wenn dir deine USB - Schnittstellen knapp werden, also keine Tauschmöglichkeit mehr besteht, muss es ein anderer Fehler sein, der hier unter den 5 Möglichkeiten erklärt ist. Wenn Windows meint es würde ein Gerät installieren und irgendwann mit "Probleme bei der Installation" oder ähnlich (Kleine Popup - Sprechblase rechts unten) abbricht, kannst du dir sicher sein, dein Card - Reader ist zu 100 % unreparabel kaputt.

Möglichkeit 4:
Hier kann man nicht viel zu sagen da man nicht hellsehen kann wie dein Board aussieht. Meistens sind die "USBPW" - Jumper immer in der Nähe von den Schnittstellen selbst. Aber dadurch, das du wahrscheinlich kein Computer - Teil - Sammelsorium hast, so wie ich, wirst du wahrscheinlich sowieso keine Jumper mehr haben. Deshalb versuche eine andere Schnittstelle, so wie es in Möglichkeit 3 beschrieben ist und hoffe, das Windows nicht meint, es sei zu alt, es müsse nichts mehr installieren.

Möglichkeit 5:
Suche eine andere, freie USB - Schnittstelle heraus und schließe den Card - Reader dort an.

So, soviel dazu...

Ich weiß das der Thread hier bereits alt ist, allerdings beantworte ich ihn trotzdem, da ich eigens auf der Suche nach Treibern für den Godspeed Card - Reader auf diesen, offenbar ungelösten Thread gestoßen bin. Ich will damit erzielen, das andere eine gewisse Lösung auf dieses Problem erhalten, und nicht nur herumgerate, was sein könnte, wenn sie von Google bei der Suche bis hierher geführt werden.

Ich will allerdings auch niemanden hier Kritisieren mit dieser Aussage, weil es andererseits auch schön ist, das es zumindest noch andere, hilfsbereite Menschen auf der Welt gibt.

So, damit Adieu, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...

C - BOARD


----------



## Exar-K (15. Dezember 2013)

C-BOARD schrieb:


> So, damit Adieu, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen...


 Bestimmt.
6 Jahre später.


----------



## golani79 (15. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

